# headroom



## lletraferida

Buna

E vorba de o masina de ridicat 

low *headroom *type - tipul suspendat dar nu prea sus, care sa permita trecerea unei persoane.

Vreo idee ?! 
Mersi


----------



## farscape

Din nou, dupa regulile forumului, avem nevoie de context 

Headroom defineşte diferenţa dintre o limită fixă sau specificaţie şi  valoare reală sau de lucru, un fel de toleranţă pozitivă. Mai mult când  avem context.

Later,


----------



## lletraferida

Context

Description of the hoist / trolley:

Available in the following versions: 

a) standard, feet mounted type (photo)
b) low headroom type (photo)
This permits to reduce the distance between the suspension point of the load on the hook and the travel surface. 
c) with double rail trolley and supported hoist or suspended 

That's it. 
Thanks


----------



## farscape

Aici cred că se referă la faptul ca distanţa până la planşeu este mică,  deci am avea nevoie de o distanţă redusă între punctul unde sarcina e agăţată de  cârlig şi suprafaţa pe care se mişcă troliul

Numai bine,
f.


----------



## lletraferida

Multumesc !


----------

